# How to change Break Lube on my Own.



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi,

I am getting some "krrrrrrrrick" sound when i press my brake, it does not happen all the times. After doing a "Search" here, i feel that i may need to try changing the Break Lube, since i am new to the car world I need a procedure of how to do it. I am scared of losing lot of money...if i go to a shop and get it done..

Thanks a lot for your help...

Rajan


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

do you mean disassembling the brakes and applying anti-seize on brake hardware metal contact points???


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you mean brake fluid? If you do just get as much of it out of the mastercylinder as you can using a turkey baster or something like that and add new fluid and start bleeding the brakes until the fluid run clean through the calipers. Just make sure to not let the mastercylinder run dry while bleeding.


----------



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys. . I will try that one today


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If that sound you're describing is a creaking sound rather than a squealing sound, you're looking at regreasing the caliper pins (before anything else).


----------

